# Druckerproblem bei mehreren VPN Sitzungen



## graf_brainstorm (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe einen Server eingerichtet( Server 2003), auf den verschiedene User über eine VPN Strecke Zugriff drauf haben.
Leider ist es häufiger so, daß wenn mehrere gleichzeitig angemeldet sind die Ausdrucke der einzelnen User nicht bei sich selber, sondern auf dem Drucker des anderen Users ausgedruckt werden. In der Sitzung steht der jeweilig Drucker richtig als Standartdrucker drin.

Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Pollux (17. Juli 2006)

Klar, sie sind ja dann auch in einem VPN (Virtual Private Network), daher haben sie dann eine IP-Adresse des VPNs und nichtmehr ihre private beim Hochfahren des Interfaces.


----------



## graf_brainstorm (18. Juli 2006)

OK aber die Drucker sind ja benannt mit ..... in Sitzung 1 usw.....

Was habe ich denn für Möglichkeiten diese Problematik abzufangen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Pollux (18. Juli 2006)

Die liegen einfach nichtmehr im gleichen Subnetz.


----------



## graf_brainstorm (18. Juli 2006)

Ok das ist richtig, aber warum klappt das manchmal wirklicher hervorragend und manchmal stellt sich der Drucker auf den Drucker der anderen Sitzung um?

Leider habe ich noch keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennen können.


----------



## Pollux (18. Juli 2006)

graf_brainstorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok das ist richtig, aber warum klappt das manchmal wirklicher hervorragend und manchmal stellt sich der Drucker auf den Drucker der anderen Sitzung um?
> 
> Leider habe ich noch keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennen können.



Netzwerkdrucker sollten nur mit 2 Netzwerkkarten gehen, lokale Drucker ohnehin.


----------



## graf_brainstorm (18. Juli 2006)

Ok das ist richtig, aber warum klappt das manchmal wirklicher hervorragend und manchmal stellt sich der Drucker auf den Drucker der anderen Sitzung um?

Leider habe ich noch keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennen können.


----------



## graf_brainstorm (18. Juli 2006)

Aber die Drucker sind lokal an den jeweiligen Rechnern angeschlossen.


----------



## Pollux (18. Juli 2006)

graf_brainstorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber die Drucker sind lokal an den jeweiligen Rechnern angeschlossen.



Und wie kommst du dann darauf, dass sie irgendwas mit dem Netzwerk zu tun hätten?


----------



## cRaZe (24. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also man kann die Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker betrachten, da sie in die Terminalsession mitgenommen werden.

Ich kenne dein Problem. Du könntest aber mal folgendes ausprobieren. Log dich in die Session ein und überprüfe ob der Standarddrucker der ist, den der User immer benutzen. Wenn nicht solltest du ihn als Standarddruker setzen. Du solltest auch dafür sorgen, dass der Client-PC und der Terminalserver die selbe Treiberversionen der Drucktreiber haben. Damit sind die Treiber gemeint, die Windows selber nicht führt.

Probier diese dinger mal aus. Falls es nichts bringt können wir uns deine Probleme genauer ansehen 

Gruß

PS: Jeder User sollte sein eigenes Login haben.


----------

